# Puritan Reformed Spirituality by Beeke



## JM (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone have this title? what's it like?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 14, 2006)

This was the first book I read upon my discovery of Calvinism and the Reformation. It is an odd first book, but appropriate for becoming familiar with the history and theology of those who started and preserved the reformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2006)

joshua said:


> Got it. It's very, very, good. It's different sketches of different people's thoughts on spritual things (Puritans, Reformers, etc.). It really is helpful in considering the experiential spirituality and theology of the Puritans and Puritanesque.



 What Josh said.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> What Josh said.



Totally agree! Awesome book.


----------



## Peter (Nov 14, 2006)

joshua said:


> Got it. It's very, very, good. It's different sketches of different people's thoughts on spritual things (Puritans, Reformers, etc.). It really is helpful in considering the experiential spirituality and theology of the Puritans and Puritanesque.




 one of his most challenging chapters is the one on meditation.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 14, 2006)

Peter said:


> one of his most challenging chapters is the one on meditation.



 

Boy is it ever challenging! I think that section screwed me up.


----------



## JM (Nov 15, 2006)

Could we start a thread about Scriptural meditation? I'm more then interested.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm listening to a 25 lecture course taught by Beeke at PRTS on Puritan Theology and am in the middle of a 1.5 hour lecture on the Puritan's view of meditation. Incredible.


----------



## JM (Nov 15, 2006)

crhoades said:


> I'm listening to a 25 lecture course taught by Beeke at PRTS on Puritan Theology and am in the middle of a 1.5 hour lecture on the Puritan's view of meditation. Incredible.




Where can I find this course?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2006)

JM said:


> Could we start a thread about Scriptural meditation? I'm more then interested.



There is an older thread on this subject here.

Here are a few overview resources worth looking at concerning meditation:

Joel Beeke, _Puritan Meditation_

Recent blog post on Puritan Meditation by H.C. Ross

Our Webmaster on Meditation

Stephen Yuille, _Puritan Meditation: The Gateway From The Head To The Heart_


----------



## JM (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks brother Andrew, you've been extremely helpful in my quest the last few days, God bless.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 15, 2006)

Josh,
Does it mention their view of worship generally, ie the regulative principle?


joshua said:


> Got it. It's very, very, good. It's different sketches of different people's thoughts on spritual things (Puritans, Reformers, etc.). It really is helpful in considering the experiential spirituality and theology of the Puritans and Puritanesque.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 15, 2006)

JM said:


> Where can I find this course?


 
Order them through Reformation Heritage Books
http://www.heritagebooks.org/

You actually have to call though - 616-977-0599

I have attached an updated list, the old list can be found on the next to the last page of the .pdf catalogue that can be downloaded from their home page. It's easier to read. (scratch that. files can only be 19Kb.)

Another course worth checking out is 512 Homiletics II: Reformed Experiential Preaching where he covers the history of preaching from an experential perspective. Very edifying.

Get them if at all possible in .mp3, they are way cheaper. They come with 3 ring binders with the syllabus and course handouts and outlines.

Beeke is a great lecturer - a great blend of head and heart.

_____________________________________________________________

*REVISED May, 2006*​ 


*PRTS COURSES ON TAPE*​ 
*(OLD NUMBERS ARE IN RED)*​ 




*COURSE # COURSE TITLE DATE # TAPE INSTRUCTOR*


*OLD TESTAMENT*

121 *O.T. EXEGESIS I: PENTATEUCH* SP-02 24 DR.G. BILKES

122 *O.T. EXEGESIS II: HISTORICAL BOOKS* SP-04 17 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

123 *O.T. EXEGESIS III: POETIC BOOKS* F-03 14 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

124 *O.T. EXEGESIS IV: PROPHETS* F-02 24 DR. G. BILKES

131 *ARCHAEOLOGY & BIBLICAL HISTORY*:
131a *ARCHAEOLOGY* F-01 21 DR. G. BILKES

132 *O.T. INTRODUCTION* SP-03 24 DR. G. BILKES

142 *BIBLICAL THEOLOGY I: OLD TESTAMENT* F-03 27 DR. G. BILKES *MP3*

151 *HERMENEUTICS:*
151a *HISTORY OF BIBLICAL INTERPRETATION* F-02 27 DR. G. BILKES
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

162 *O.T. SEMINAR*: 
162b *EZRA AND NEHEMIAH* SP-03 13 DR. G. BILKES
*162c *PREACHING FROM THE BOOK OF JOB* SP-01 6 DR. H. JONES


*NEW TESTAMENT*


221 *N.T. EXEGESIS I;THE GOSPELS* F-02 23 DR. G. BILKES

222 *N.T. EXEGESIS II: PAULINE EPISTLES* SP-03 15 DR. G. BILKES

223 *N.T. EXEGESIS III: GENERAL EPISTLES & HEBREWS* SP-04 17 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

224 *N.T. EXEGESIS IV: ACTS & REVELATIONS* F-03 14 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

232 *N.T. INTRODUCTION* SP-01 18 DR. G. BILKES

233 *THE TEXT OF THE BIBLE* F-01 23 DR. G. BILKES

241 *BIBLICAL THEOLOGY II: NEW TESTAMENT* SP-02 24 DR. G. BILKES

261 *NEW TESTAMENT SEMINAR*
261a *STUDIES IN THE BOOK OF JOHN* F-03 12 REV. M. ROBERTS
261b *STUDIES IN ROMANS* F-99 6 REV. M. ROBERTS
*261c *THE EPISTLES TO THE HEBREWS* F-98 12 DR. H. JONES
261d *ASSOCIATES OF THE APOSTLE Paul* F-03 10 REV. DEN BUTER
261e *LESSONS FROM **THE APOSTLE JOHN* SP-06 8 REV. DEN BUTTER


*CHURCH HISTORY*


*312 *MEDIEVAL CHURCH HISTORY* F-01 20 DR. R. MULLER*(may circulate*
*only for students)*

314 *MODERN CHURCH HISTORY* F-02 29 Dr. Beeke,, Dr.Haykin, Dr. VanVliet, & Dr. Ella

315 *N. AMERICAN CHURCH HISTORY* SP-04 21 DR. F. SMITH *CDs*

*321/*321a *THE LIFE & THOUGHT OF AUGUSTINE* SP-02 8 REV. C. PRONK

*323/* 321b *THE THEOLOGY OF JOHN CALVIN* SP-01 8 REV. G. PROCEE

322 *REFORMED THEOLOGICAL RESEARCH* - SP-03 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

324 *PURITAN THEOLOGY* 3-06 10 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3 *

*325/* 325a *THE THEOLOGY OF JOHN OWEN* W-04 10 DR. D. THOMAS *CDs*

*327/* 325b *THEOLOGY OF WILHELMUS a` BRAKEL* 3-06 12 REV. B. ELSHOUT *MP3* 

*328/* 325c *THE THEOLOGY OF JONATHAN EDWARDS* SP-02 9 DR. M. HAYKIN *CDs*
*(Syllabus for this course is #10.00)*

*326/ *326a *THE DUTCH 2nd REFORMATION* SP-04 22 REV. C. PRONK *MP3* 

**330/**326b *SECESSION THEOLOGY* SU-00 6 REV. C. PRONK

**329**327a *SCOTTISH PRESBYTERIANISM*- SP-03 12 DR. D. LACHMAN *MP3*

*334/*327b *EARLY ENGLISH NON-CONFORMITY* 06/04 10 DR. R. OLIVER *CDs*

**331/**328 *COVENANT THEOLOGY* SP-01 8 REV. M. WATTS

*332/*329a *CONTEMPORARY THEOLOGY* SP-05 13 DR. L. BILKES

**333/* *329b *BRITISH THEOLOGIANS OF THE 20TH CENTURY* 10-98 11 REV. G. THOMAS

411 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY I: PROLEGOMENA*- SP-03 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

*SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY*


412* SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY II: THEOLOGY PROPER*- SP-05 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

413FR *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY III: ANTHROPOLOGY*- SP-03 29 REV. C. PRONK
------*FOR FREE REFORMED STUDENTS*

413 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY III: ANTHROPOLOGY*- F-03 26 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

414 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY IV: CHISTOLOGY*- SP-04 25 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

415 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY V: SOTERIOLOGY*- SP-01 19 DR. J.R. BEEKE

416 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY VI: ECCLESIOLOGY*- F-01 25 REV. P. VANDER MEYDEN

417 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOLOGY VII: ESCHATOLOGY*- SP-05 12 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

421 *INTRODUCTION TO APOLOGETICS* F-04 10 DR. JAMES GRIER *CDs*

*432/* 432a *CHRISTIAN PHILOSOPHICAL ETHICS*- F-03 9 DR JAMES GRIER *CDs*

*433/*432b *PASTORAL AND PRACTICAL ETHICS* - SP-04 16 DR. L. BILKES *CD*s
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

*434/*433 *CRITICAL THINKING FOR MINISTRY* W-04 7 DR. JAMES GRIER *CDs*

441 *SYMBOLICS : CREEDS & CONFESSIONS*
*442/* b. *THE THREE FORMS OF **UNITY* F-03 21 REV. G. PROCEE *CDs*
**443/ **c.* THE WESTMINSTER **STANDARDS* SP-03 9 DR. S. FERGUSON


*PRACTICAL THEOLOGY*


511 *HOMILETICS I: SERMON PREPARATION, CONSTRUCTION, & DELIVERY* SP-06 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

512 *HOMILETICS II: REFORMED EXPERIENTIAL PREACHING* SP-03 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*
*(Syllabus for this course is $15.00)*

513 *HOMILETICS III:SERMON PREPARATION FOR SPECIAL SERVICES* F-01 19 DR. J.R. BEEKE

514 *HOMILETICS IV: PREACHING FROM THE HEIDELBERG CATECHISM* SP-01 20 DR. J.R. BEEKE

515 *HOMILETICS V: EXPOSITORY PREACHING* 11-04 20 REV. DEN BUTTER 

611 *PASTORAL THEOLGY I: FOUNDATIONS AND PROCESS OF BIBLICAL COUNSELING* SP-02 16 DR. R. HARRIS
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

612a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY IX ISSUES IN BIBLICAL COUNSELING* SP-03 22 DR. G. SCIPIONE 
*(Syllabus for this course is $35.00)*

*612/*612b *PASTORAL THEOLOGY II POIMENICS IN PREACHING*; SP-05 12 DR. L. BILKES *CDs*

*613/* 613a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY III: CATECHETICS & PREACHING* F-04 9 JAMES BEEKE *CDs*

*618/* 613b* PASTORAL THEOLOGY VIII: YOUTH MINISTRY* SP-02 8 REV. M. KELDERMAN

*614/*614a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY IV: THE CHRISTIAN MINISTER AND MINISTRY* F-05 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3* 

*615/* 614b *PASTORAL THEOLOGY V: THE MINISTER’S MARRIAGE & FAMILY* SP-03 12 REV. D. LIPSEY

*616/* 615a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY VI: LITURGY* SP-01 & 05 10 REV. P. VANDER MEYDEN

*617/615bPASTORAL THEOLOGY VII LEADERSHIP & ADMINISTRATION* SP-01 17 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

622* CHURCH POLITY THE CHURCH ORDER OF DORT* W-05 24 REV. B. ELSHOUT *CDs*
*(MISSING 3 TAPES TO BE DONE AT A **LATER DATE)*

631 *MISSIOLOGY I:INTERNATIONAL MISSIONS* SP-03 11 REV. K. HERFST

*632/* 632a *MISSIOLOGY II: EVANGELISM AND DOMESTIC MISSIONS* 6-03 12 REV. B. ELSHOUT *CDs*

*634/* 632b *MISSIOLOGY IV:* SP-04 
633b *MISSIOLOGY III: PRAYER* 12/04 10 DR. M. HAYKIN
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*
9 REV. K. HERFST *CDs* *CHURCH PLANTING*

633a *MISSIOLOGY III: REVIVAL* 12-03 9 DR. M. HAYKIN *CDs*
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 15, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Josh,
> Does it mention their view of worship generally, ie the regulative principle?


 
I don't believe it does Chris. It's about half biography, and the other half covers topics such as assurance, experiential preaching, and other topics, but I don't remember the regulative principle ever showing up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Jeff; just want to cover my bases and not leave any works out of RPW Lit Survey Pt 2 2000-2006 to appear in the forthcoming CPJ 3 (2007 issue). 


Jeff_Bartel said:


> I don't believe it does Chris. It's about half biography, and the other half covers topics such as assurance, experiential preaching, and other topics, but I don't remember the regulative principle ever showing up.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2006)

JM said:


> Thanks brother Andrew, you've been extremely helpful in my quest the last few days, God bless.



Glad to be of service, brother. God bless!


----------

